# Previsão e Seguimento Ciclones (Australia 2008/2009)



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2009 às 20:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - «Carla/Klaus» - Chuva, Vento e ondulação forte -22/26 Janeiro*

*Tópico de seguimento da época ciclónica 2008/2009 na subregião Austrália*







*Época*
A época nesta região  inicia-se oficialmente a *1 de Novembro e prolonga-se até 30 de Abril*.

*Trajectos*






*Vigilância e Alertas*
Esta região divide-se em várias zonas, tendo por isso vários centros responsáveis pelos alertas e avisos. Nomeadamente 3 australianos, um indonésio e outro na Papua-Nova Guiné.







*Link's úteis:*

- Australian Bureau of Meteorology Perth
- Australian Bureau of Meteorology Darwin
- Australian Bureau of Meteorology Brisbane
- Joint Typhoon Warning Center
- Navy/NRL Tropical Cyclone Page


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mar 2009 às 01:34)

*Ciclone HAMISH (Categoria 4) - 09.03.2009*





CopyRight@WeatherOnline

*Grande Barreira de Coral é evacuada por aproximação de ciclone*

Várias ilhas australianas turísticas da Grande Barreira de Coral, frente ao litoral do Estado de Queensland (nordeste da Austrália), foram evacudas neste sábado devido à ameaça de um ciclone. O ciclone tropical Hamish foi elevado à categoria 4 numa escala de 5 e neste sábado se encontrava 300 km a sudeste da cidade turística litorânea de Cairns, a pouca distância da Grande Barreira de Coral.
Em 2006, o ciclone Larry ocasionou sérios danos materiais de 500 milhões de dólares australianos (321 milhões de dólares americanos). O Centro Australiano de Alerta de Ciclones anunciou rajadas de até 150 km/h no domingo perto do arquipélago das Whitsundays, um dos destinos turísticos mais apreciados na Austrália.

APF

*Austrália - Depois do fogo a chuva*

Depois de uma onda de incêndios, a Austrália enfrenta agora um ciclone de grau quatro, o segundo nível mais alto e que obrigou hoje as autoridades a evacuar cerca de 3 mil turistas e residentes da ilha de Fraser. Segundo os serviços meteorológicos australianos, o ciclone com ventos que podem atingir os 295 quilómetros por hora causará danos devastadores na ilha.
As autoridades alertam ainda para a possibilidade de cheias.

Renascença


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Mar 2009 às 00:03)

O Hamish em todo o seu esplendor.






[/URL][/IMG]

E que  belas imagens estas que as novas tecnologias nos propiciam.
Era assim que o Hamish "olhava" hoje para o espaço.


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Mar 2009 às 09:46)

O Hamish continua no Oceano sem ameaçar directamente populações
e com trajectória prevista quase estacionária:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Mar 2009 às 00:55)

Ainda e sempre no Oceano,
o Hamish  perdeu hoje pujança e já não "olhava" para o Espaço






[/URL][/IMG]

Ainda em cat. 1 mas em breve "despromovido " a tempestade tropical,
ainda e sempre no oceano:






[/URL][/IMG]

como a maior parte dos furacões nesta região do globo...
Este mostrou-se de início super-ameaçador para o litoral de Queensland mas
tudo indica que acaba por poupar toda a região .
Fica o registo...


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2009 às 01:04)

nimboestrato disse:


> Ainda e sempre no Oceano,
> o Hamish  perdeu hoje pujança e já não "olhava" para o Espaço
> 
> 
> ...




Destruído sem piedade pelo windshear. Sobrou apenas o vórtice ciclónico na superfície.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mar 2009 às 22:39)

*Autoridades australianas declaram que maré negra é dez vezes pior do que o esperado *

​
A maré negra que cobre 60 quilómetros de zonas costeiras do Nordeste da Austrália é dez vezes mais grave do que o inicialmente pensado, declararam hoje as autoridades do estado australiano de Queensland. Já foram derramadas 230 toneladas de combustível do cargueiro “Pacific Adventurer” e não as 42 toneladas referidas antes.
Segundo o jornal “Courier Mail” foi detectado um segundo rombo no tanque de combustível do navio, quando começaram os trabalhos de reparação, no estaleiro de Hamilton, no rio Brisbane. O primeiro buraco media 15 centímetros de largura por 15 centímetros de comprimento; o segundo mede um metro de comprimento por 30 centímetros de largura.
*Na quarta-feira, o cargueiro de 185 metros de comprimento que se encontrava ao largo da capital do estado de Queensland, Brisbane, foi apanhado no meio do ciclone tropical Hamish e deixou cair ao mar 31 contentores com um total de 620 toneladas de nitrato de amónio que transportava no seu convés.* Um dos contentores causou um rombo no casco do navio, responsável por uma maré negra que tingiu de negro 60 quilómetros de costa. Os contentores ainda não foram detectados.
Segundo a BBC online, a proprietária do navio, a Swire Shipping, incorre em multas até 977 mil dólares (cerca de 762 mil euros) e no pagamento das operações de limpeza, orçadas em cem mil dólares australianos (50 mil euros) por dia.
Ontem, centenas de pessoas estavam envolvidas nas operações de limpeza das ilhas de Moreton – santuário marinho que alberga várias espécies de aves, tartarugas, golfinhos e pelicanos - e de Bribie, bem como da linha costeira conhecida por Sunshine Coast, no estado de Queensland.
Segundo a Agência de Protecção Ambiental, apenas 17 aves e outros animais selvagens petroleados foram resgatados. “Estamos surpreendidos”, comentou Clive Cook, da agência. No entanto, sublinhou que ainda são desconhecidos os impactos a longo prazo à vida marinha. “A prioridade agora é retirar o máximo possível de petróleo do sistema”, comentou Cook, citado pelo “Courier Mail”.

PUBLICO


----------

